# New HF adjustable welding table



## Sharky (Mar 6, 2014)

I caught this in the new sale flyer... regular $149 sale $59. Couldnt pass it up as eastwood and northern sell it for $149. Add a 20% off coupon and for $53 I have a new table!







The only diferences I see is only 2 side plates not 4 and not adjustable for height. I can live with that for 1/3 the price!


----------



## xalky (Mar 6, 2014)

Is the top tiltable? I've seen some where the table can be tilted at an angle.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 6, 2014)

Top tilts forward or back detents at 45 & 90 each way


----------



## xalky (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool! I need one. I'm going tomorrow!)


----------



## Ray C (Mar 6, 2014)

xalky said:


> Cool! I need one. I'm going tomorrow!)



Cool!  I need *space *for one!  I'm not going tomorrow 


Ray


----------



## brasssmanget (Mar 7, 2014)

Very useful, but like Ray C, I first need to arrange for more space. :thinking:


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2014)

That picture was very carefully positioned. Thankfully the stand folds flat like a TV tray because what you can't see it the shelf unit 2" off the one side and drill press 3" offthe ither side.  Folding and portable was mandatory. 






No reason to deny yourself a toy.... lol


----------



## TomS (Mar 7, 2014)

Sharky said:


> I caught this in the new sale flyer... regular $149 sale $59. Couldnt pass it up as eastwood and northern sell it for $149. Add a 20% off coupon and for $53 I have a new table!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read your post this morning and was a bit upset because I had bought the same Harbor Freight welding table three weeks ago at full price.  I immediately jumped online and went to their website and sure enough there it was for $59.99.  Called the store and told them I wasn't happy and they said not to worry.  Their sale prices are good for purchases made 30 days prior.  Just come by the store for a refund.  Made my day.

BTW - it's a great product.

Tom S.


----------



## lahines (Mar 8, 2014)

I missed that in the flyer.  Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## TomS (Mar 9, 2014)

lahines said:


> I missed that in the flyer.  Thanks for pointing it out!



It's in the small print on the sale coupons.


----------



## lahines (Apr 2, 2014)

Does anyone have an assembly diagram for the HF adjustable welding table?  My table arrived without an instruction manual and I question where some of the washers should go.


----------



## mhguy (Apr 2, 2014)

lahines said:


> Does anyone have an assembly diagram for the HF adjustable welding table?  My table arrived without an instruction manual and I question where some of the washers should go.



Send me a private message or email with your email address and I'll email you a copy.

Dick


----------

